# How often do you change your substrate?



## Mattyb (Feb 2, 2005)

How often do you change your substrate, i mean its basicly dirt, and i'm sure once a T makes a nice burrow they wanna keep it. I clean out all the left over food, but i was wondering how often to change the subsrate. I know this sounds like a newbie question but hey we all have questions.



-Mattyb


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 2, 2005)

I have changed a few cages throughout the year, but just changed everyone after a whole year.  Some cages just looked nasty and needed to be changed.

Out of all the substrates I have used, I would have to say that Bed-A-Beast stayed looking the "cleanest' the longest, while vermiculite got dirty pretty quick.  Just my personal experience.


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 2, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> I have changed a few cages throught the year, but just changed everyone after a whole year.  Some cages just looked nasty and needed to be changed.
> 
> Out of all the substrates I have used, I would have to say that Bed-A-Beast stayed looking the "cleanest' the longest, while vermiculite got dirty pretty quick.  Just my personal experience.



Ok, i was just wondering, because i have a few agressive species, and i'm about to get a H.lividum, and i don't really wanna handle them if i don't have to.


-Mattyb


----------



## The Juice (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't think you would have to Change the substrate to often if you remove any prey remains and uneaten Prey. Last year all my T's slings to juvies so as they grew I changed enclosure along with the substrate so I changed the substrate about 4x last year. But if all my T's were adults I would say  2-3x a year.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Feb 2, 2005)

I have some I haven't changed in 3 years....


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 2, 2005)

im curious to know whats your secret ... I keep changeing mine eveyr month ... sometimes theres white thing that appear taht I want to destroy, like on the wall's ... the subtrate become ...bizzare a little, I dont like my sustrate thats why I changed, this is black potting soil ... it dry soo fast, also my geniculata does'nt like this subtrate, soo yesturday I bought some forest floor, wich she seem's to like ... but whats the secret .. I mean, do you keep 'em dry with a water dish full at all time?


----------



## Immortal_sin (Feb 2, 2005)

yes, peat moss, dry, with a water dish. Only works if you have a T that doesn't mess with their water dish and dump it all over though


----------



## Freddie (Feb 2, 2005)

Well sling's substrate goes at the same when i move them to bigger pot.

Adults... not too often. I dont have too many adults and i havent changed their substrate even once after i put them there. Ok that was about a year ago but anyway. I just take all crap out of there when i see something and that's it. Should not be too difficult.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 2, 2005)

cool, i finally found the trick lol, thx


----------



## mimic58 (Feb 2, 2005)

only when it smells or there is something i dont like ie mold/mites


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Feb 2, 2005)

*Substrate...*

I change substrate once or twice a year, depending on which T's make a mess. My avics are slobs, shooting poop everywhere so i end up cleaning those more often.
I use Bed-a-Beast Peat bricks exclusively now in all my enclosures. It retains moisture and looks more "natural" than other subs like potting soil and verm.
If mites or mold and the like get in there I try to change it out quickly, with my T's that dump their water dish all the time it can get nasty in there.
I use around 3 bricks of peat a month and I have yet to have any problems with it. My T's "appear" to appreciate a cleaning. Upon setting foot in a cleaned tank they seem to say, "ahh, much better"! LOL


----------



## Lopez (Feb 2, 2005)

Never.

Why on earth would you change it once a month?


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 2, 2005)

The only T that i would clean the cage once a month was my A. versicolor. The sides of the glass were poka-dotted. When I would open the lid....   Stinky!!


----------



## Lopez (Feb 2, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> The only T that i would clean the cage once a month was my A. versicolor. The sides of the glass were poka-dotted. When I would open the lid....   Stinky!!


But tarantula excrement doesn't smell. It's an inert chalk-like substance  :?


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 2, 2005)

I dunno then. What could have smelled?


----------



## Joe1968 (Feb 2, 2005)

I used regular top soil for my H. lividum, it holds the burrow much stronger, more stable, I've notice that top soil are much cleaner, less maintenance than peat.  and these specie likes to rearrange their borrow alot (like everyday) eveytime i check on them, I see fresh soil debri from their constant digging.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Feb 2, 2005)

Really, other than mites, fungus and stench from whatever....once a year is more than enough. I agree with someone's statement about the Bed A Beast, good stuff... less problems = less need to change it at all.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 3, 2005)

Apocalypstick said:
			
		

> I agree with someone's statement about the Bed A Beast, good stuff... less problems = less need to change it at all.


Yup yup, that was me. It's some great stuff.


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm gonna stick with peat moss. all my tanks are bone dry, and as long i remove the remains of the prey then i think i'll be fine.



-Mattyb


----------

